

[Ask HN] Do you think this code will *really* work? - __herson__
http://pastebin.com/kheqUuct

======
viraptor
You're still allowing all tags that can load flash, applets, custom plugins
for media playback.

~~~
__herson__
oh sure! I totally miss that, I will clean it for iframes, objects, applets
and videos. Thanks

